# Health Insurance whilst travelling.



## mercman (23 Sep 2011)

Apologies if this has been raised previously !!

If somebody goes to Austrailia for a six month period (or longer) and already has Aviva Health Insurance. As this lasts for one month after travel, does any person know what is the best thing to do for Health Insurance after the one month period and they are in a different jurisdiction ???.


----------



## dmlawyers1 (23 Sep 2011)

Health Concerns While Traveling. Acceptable level of risk · Lessons from a health emergency on the road · All travel insurance plans offer reimbursement for emergency medical expenses Health insurance.
*Health Insurance whilst travelling.

  Thanx.
*


----------

